# Wedding Anniversary Coming up Need Help!



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have been with my husband for almost 3 years, we will be married for 1 year This October. I could sure use some suggestions we have been through a lot and to be honest our honey moon wasn't so great we love each each but were not rich,know what I mean? So ladies what would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

krismimo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been with my husband for almost 3 years, we will be married for 1 year This October. I could sure use some suggestions we have been through a lot and to be honest our honey moon wasn't so great we love each each but were not rich,know what I mean? So ladies what would you suggest? Thanks!


Hi 

I usually think men like sex!  The gift he wants is YOU! 

My husband usually buys me something I like for this special occasion. 

We usually go to a nice coffee shop, he likes good coffee! We usually go to a motel and stay there for three hours and have sex as many times as we can. Then in the evening we go to a nice restaurant! 

Set a budget, and see how much you can do within this budget!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Best present I have gotten my H were about sex. A beer and a BJ one year. He really liked that one since it was literally all about him LOL.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DawnD said:


> Best present I have gotten my H were about sex. A beer and a BJ one year. He really liked that one since it was literally all about him LOL.


Men are easy to please!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

:rofl:

After reading the title I was so excited to suggest SEX!!!!!!





But I see a bunch of intelligent ladies already beat me to the punch. We men are simple creatures. We just want to be loved like anybody else... But we also want to know that our wives love our penis'. True story.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

You ladies are great funny too yeah sex is always number 1!


----------

